# WeberWood Acres Newest Addition



## ndgoatkeeper (Jan 22, 2011)

Meet WeberWood Acres newest addition - Clementine. 

Registered Nigerian Dwarf, out of WeberWood Acres Heidi and Moon Spinner's Zen Bali.

Guess I need to change our signature from Home of the Lucky 13, to Home of the Fabulous 14!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very, very pretty, congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is so darn cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

She has very pretty markings.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What a pretty girl! Congratulations to you, and to her!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats, she's gorgeous!!! btw I like the song Clementime.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww..


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

She is beautiful and i love the name


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww she's adorable!


----------

